# Hey hawg!



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Got it done! 30 yards 1 oz of hw15 6 shot to the head.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Way to go!

Need to hear the hunt story though!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice there


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome! 

Didn't even need a high brass 20 guage shell to get the job done?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Didn't even need a high brass 20 guage shell to get the job done?


28 gauge


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

hawglips said:


> Way to go!
> 
> Need to hear the hunt story though!


Unfortunately not much of a story. Took a Saturday afternoon drive with the wife and kids and spotted a flock of 30ish Tom's moving from a field towards a wash. I quickly got in the wash out of there sight and hunkered up under a big sage bush. As the birds moved up the wash to me I was able to pick out a clear shot at this bird who was one of the largest of the bunch and dropped him in his tracks. He goes 10 1/2 inches on the beard and 3/4" wore spurs. Fun time but not much effort put into it. Just one if those lucky times lol.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Glad it worked out for you! The bad part is that now the wife is going to expect all turkey hunts expend that amount of effort, and she might wonder what you're really up to when you go out without bringing one home in the future.

Given the on-the-ground realities of the fall hunt in UT this year, do you think most fall birds killed this year will be ambushed as opposed to called in?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

hawglips said:


> Glad it worked out for you! The bad part is that now the wife is going to expect all turkey hunts expend that amount of effort, and she might wonder what you're really up to when you go out without bringing one home in the future.
> 
> Given the on-the-ground realities of the fall hunt in UT this year, do you think most fall birds killed this year will be ambushed as opposed to called in?


I would dare say more then half the spring birds are ambushed each year so I would be surprised if 10% of the fall birds will ever be called in. I can say I am looking forward to learning how to call them in the fall as I have no clue myself. Of course with any new hunt I enjoy the learning curve;-)

Now with the wife.......I am screwed, she now say's to plan on her hunting both spring and fall turkeys while I sit and watch the kids


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> I would dare say more then half the spring birds are ambushed each year so I would be surprised if 10% of the fall birds will ever be called in. I can say I am looking forward to learning how to call them in the fall as I have no clue myself. Of course with any new hunt I enjoy the learning curve;-)
> 
> Now with the wife.......I am screwed, she now say's to plan on her hunting both spring and fall turkeys while I sit and watch the kids


I'd agree with that assessment. I thought fall turkey hunting was ambush hunting. I didn't even know you could gobbler yelp a tom in until Hawg's brother did it this season. Learn something new every season.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

toasty said:


> I'd agree with that assessment. I thought fall turkey hunting was ambush hunting. I didn't even know you could gobbler yelp a tom in until Hawg's brother did it this season. Learn something new every season.


You can do it, but if it's an intact flock, it's tough. But he's a much better caller with much more turkey hunting know-how than most - probably in the top .1 percentile. The gobbler I yelped in this fall was after I was able to scatter the group. You've got a lot better chance if you can scatter them - hence the popularity of using dogs in the fall.

I've got nothing against ambushing one. I've done it more than once. But if that was the way I had to hunt them, I don't think I'd care too much about going.


----------



## Eclectic (Jun 9, 2014)

Dang, Hamern! I need to have your wife rub shoulders with mine! Whenever I mention anything to her about huntin', she just complains that she has too much else to do... like watch tv, play on the I-pad, go shopping, take a nap....:neutral:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Eclectic said:


> Dang, Hamern! I need to have your wife rub shoulders with mine! Whenever I mention anything to her about huntin', she just complains that she has too much else to do... like watch tv, play on the I-pad, go shopping, take a nap....:neutral:


Surprising to most Its actually nice having a wife who loves to shoot and hunt. I really don't have to beg or plead to buy new guns or hunt, I just have to make sure hers is the nicest looking gun in the safe lol and all's good.


----------

